
JPMorgan Chase raises its minimum wage by 20% - jswny
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jul/12/jpmorgan-chase-raises-its-minimum-wage-by-20
======
ZoeZoeBee
It should be noted that JPMC has been reducing headcount every quarter since
2012, with an active initiative to further reduce the headcount of the tellers
and divisions with technology. Make no mistake JPMC's total compensation paid
taking into consideration the reduction in the number of employees will be
lower after the "raise" for those who remain.
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/j-p-morgan-expected-to-lay-
off-m...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/j-p-morgan-expected-to-lay-off-more-
than-5-000-by-next-year-1432834029)

